# Tim Curry suffers stroke



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Tim Curry can't be getting old. I watched Rocky Horror just last week and Dr. Frank N Furter looked just as young as ever. Take care Tim.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-horror-picture-show-20130524,0,7165112.story


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's to a full recovery. He's such a talented actor.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

He is one of my all time favorite actors! Scary stuff- hope he recovers well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG no! I love him!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery....life just wouldn't be the same without Pennywise....


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like the actual stroke was last July and the report is only coming to light now!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love Tim Curry. Great voice.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Hope Tim gets better. I still remember the first time I saw RHPS in and old theatre with people dressed as characters and getting pelted with rice and toast.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I have always found it worrying that I find Tim Curry in a basque and fishnet stockings rather erotic.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Rocky horror picture show.... the only movie that truly scared me


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Speaking of Rocky.. and meaning NO hijack-assery -

http://www.filmbuffonline.com/FBOLNewsreel/wordpress/2013/07/02/rocky-horror-castle/


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

He was almost better in Home Alone 2. Wait, I take that back. But he was good.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I also liked him in Home Alone in New York. He is a funny guy. Good luck Tim!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

He's such a great actor! I hope everything is ok!


----------

